# Atlassian Interview



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know here about Atlassian Interview Process. I have currently given their screening test and waiting for feedback and i am pretty confident that i did well so wanted to know about next steps. Kindly advise.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats on getting a foot in the door with Atlassian. I highly recommend glassdoor for interview prep because it allows you to read anonymously submitted interview questions and experiences from former applicants. It certainly helped me when I interviewed! The interview style at large tech companies is somewhat similar, so most likely, you'll get a technical Skype interview next. If you want to stay in the right "interview mindset", books like _Cracking the Code Interview_ or the Hired in Tech website are also great. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Espresso,

Thanks very much for these tips! I see this hiredintech site to be astounding idea!!
Great work in sharing this! keep it up!!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Monika,
My Skype interview is lined up for tommorow. can you kindly advise what can i expect out of this round? Will this be more of technical or cultural.

I have got the mail from recruiter about discussion about my exp and reasons to apply.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ajay,lele83, 

yay, congratulations. Disclaimer: I did not interview with Atlassian, but my partner did. I interviewed with other tech companies. 

That said, my partner got a mix of technical questions and general questions regarding his CV, current development stack and what he wants to do in his next job. He did not make it through that one, unfortunately. If you want more information, refer to the glassdoor interviews for Atlassian. The applicants there also reported a mix of technical/cultural questions.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Ajay

Are you applying from India or you are already in oz?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying from India.


----------



## icedrop9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Ajay,

Can you share what is the preferred dress code for the Atlassian Skype interview? Also how has been the interview process so far?

Regards


----------

